
Show HN: Hacker's Doorbell - jrowley
https://github.com/joer14/hackers-doorbell
======
aars
> With this device, my coworkers can simply push a button that lays next to my
> desk and not startle me.

You are not startled when your screen starts flashing unexpectedly?

Neat little project though.

~~~
jrowley
It's really more for them than me, so they don't have to like hover over me
and try to delicately get my attention. It's more decisive. I haven't had it
go off when I'm deep in flow yet, we'll see if the flashing is too much.

------
xena
I love the honesty of using a nug jar for that, classic silicon valley

~~~
jrowley
Haha thanks, I was looking around my apartment for something that could work
and the nug jug was the perfect size.

------
jamiethompson
Or your coworkers could just request an IRL via IM?

~~~
jrowley
Most of my coworkers are on IM, but some (e.g. VPs, CEO) are not and will
instead directly come to my desk to discuss something.

